# New E-Bike Project



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Connoro79 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking to build an e-bike with these specs:
> 
> ...


Hi connoro,

Welcome. Did you check out this? http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16881&postcount=1 Also, helpful is to look around the EVAlbum. Search it for similar builds to what you have in mind. Have you seen the Brammo and Zero electric bikes?

120 miles will be tough (expensive). Maybe you can get some of those magic cells from Tesla 

Regards,

major


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, doing that for 8k is going to be pretty difficult, esp with 50hp AND 120 mile range. The big issue here is fitting enough battery onboard to get that far and getting those batteries for cheap while not having to replace them in a year because they're cheap. The 50hp motor and controller won't come cheap either. You MIGHT be able to do it for that if you have the chassis already and buy a used motor/controller.

I built a VFR conversion with lithium, and no matter how hard I tried, 6kwh is about all I could fit in there without modifying the fairings heavily and hacking the frame. R6 is a bit bigger, but it'd still be hard to fit more than 8-9kwh. You're going to need about 1-1.5kwh per 10 miles, or 12-15kwh of battery. A 100Ah CALB cell is 3.2V, costs about $125 or so and gives you 320Wh per cell. You'd need 38 of those on the low side, and 46 on the high side, costing somewhere between $4750 and $5750 for just the batteries. That is going to be fairly difficult to fit inside a motorcycle frame, if you can even do it.

Then you need another $3,000 or so for motor/controller, $500-1000 for something that can manage your batteries (if you choose to do so, but I recomend it), $6-800 or so for a battery charger, $200 for a dc-dc, $125 for a contactor, $50 for fuses and a decent fuseholder, $100 or so for a new rear sprocket, $50-100 for new chain, $100 or so for a J1772 inlet and maybe a couple hundred for fabrication material for a battery box and motor mount.



You could put in an offer on this, its an AC20 motor/controller/dc-dc and a ~6.5kwh pack:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/130v-complete-system-ac-20-motor-95034.html
Would get you 65 or so miles

I built most of my VFR, then decided that it just wasn't going to get the performance and range I wanted, so I bought a Brammo Empulse R. Zero and Brammo both have bikes that are affordable. Brammo just announced a lease program too. 120 miles range is pretty high even for production electric motorcycles, so if you can't lower that a bit, I think you might be in for some sticker shock.



Another place to join is elmoto.net. All motorcycle guys there.


----------



## Connoro79 (Apr 3, 2014)

thank you guys for your input!

I have looked into brammo and zero, they are just way too out of my price range.

Looking at the price estimations they aren't a bad price, especially for the quality.

Is there an electric motorcycle preowned site?
A website to buy used brammo or zeros?

I am in the market so if anyone has any leads I'd definitely look into it!

thanks again


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

You may want to consider a high-speed EV bicycle with an Astroflight motor and Castle Ice controller. You could use some of those Panasonic batteries and achieve a very reasonable mile per charge bicycle and speeds above 50mph.It will cost a lot less than a motorcycle. The advantage is that you can ride an EV bicycle on bicycle paths and easily bring it inside your home.
Take a look on Endless Sphere Forum. There are some incredible builds.
Take a look at Matt Schumaker's reverse trike and his products.
http://www.recumpence.net/drives.htm#DaVinci_Drive_System_Specifications:


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Join elmoto.net and electricmotorcycleforum.com and check the classifieds. There are a few out there that I know of for sale, especially people looking to upgrade to a newer model. 

I know of a Brammo Empulse R in Portland, used, lemme ask about what they want for it.


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

You could fith that much battery, I did one small scooter pack, 2 bricks, 10s 5p 17ah:
















but forget 50HP.


----------



## moczar (Aug 27, 2014)

its realy interesting. I have already one electric bike but i can ride on him only 2 hours...


----------



## mayoristas10 (Aug 28, 2014)

It's a great idea! I built my own bike, but the batery doesn't last too much.


----------

